# Visa granted - next steps



## sjm027 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi all,

Got my visa grant letter at the start of July. Very exciting.... Woohoo

I have a question about the next stages - the letter says I need to enter oz before April 2011. However I was not planning on moving to Australia that soon. I thought the visa was valid for 5 years, so never realised they need me to enter within 8 months.

Can I go over on holiday before April and come back to the uk for a while. I read something about a RRV for returning visitors ?? Not too sure about how this all works, so any advice greatly received.

Many thanks,
Stu


----------



## subbaram81 (Oct 26, 2009)

Dear Stu,

When the letter says you need to enter Oz before April 2011, it means that you need to validate your 5-year Visa by entering Australia at least once before Apr-2011. Once this is done, you can come back to Australia any time before the expiry of 5-year visa and at the end of the 5-year validity you can think of RRV.

For now, a short trip to Australia before Apr-2011 is essential to keep your visa valid.

Cheers
Subbaram.



sjm027 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Got my visa grant letter at the start of July. Very exciting.... Woohoo
> 
> ...


----------



## sjm027 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi subbaram,

Thanks very much for the reply, that's great... Quick holiday to oz in the new year should Do it then... Excellent i get to go over to Melbourne and check it out again 

Thanks,
Stu


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

congratulations..

Just validate your visa and then feel free to move anytime in next 5 yrs

cheers


----------



## Perry1982 (Dec 29, 2015)

Hi all,

I've validated my Visa already and am moving to Melbourne next month. I've scoured the internet and all my paperwork but can't seem to find whether there's any paperwork to fill in to actually 'move' there rather than it just being another visit? How do you make the difference between just visiting and officially moving there so that you become a permanent resident? I've got a Skilled 189 Visa.
Thanks
Emma


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

If you've been granted a 189 visa, that makes you an Australian permanent resident. You need to enter by the Initial Entry Date to validate the visa, which you have done. Now you simply need to move over some time before the Must Enter By date, which is 5 years from the date the visa was granted. You don't need to complete any other paperwork, just pack and get on a plane.


----------



## Perry1982 (Dec 29, 2015)

That's great. Thank you 
I guess after it being so difficult to get the Visa in the first place I was expecting something more complicated for the final but!


----------

